# alcantara bobbles



## allowit (Jun 4, 2009)

How do you remove those bobbles where it has worn alot on your seats


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think you can use an electric razor carefully


----------



## allowit (Jun 4, 2009)

nice idea man, like it


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

you can also use a normal razor, mach 3 works well!


----------



## taylor220 (Jun 2, 2009)

yup normal razor works a treat


----------



## allowit (Jun 4, 2009)

saves me buying an electric one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

adz991 said:


> you can also use a normal razor, mach 3 works well!


I am sorry you should not use a Mack 3 you should use a quattro  :lol:


----------



## allowit (Jun 4, 2009)

I think I'm gonna steal my gf's lady shave, so I can be gentle on those poor old seats.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Foam or Gel? And which 'apres rasage', or do we just use Nivea for Men


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> adz991 said:
> 
> 
> > you can also use a normal razor, mach 3 works well!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> adz991 said:
> 
> 
> > you can also use a normal razor, mach 3 works well!
> ...


Theres always one, agreed the Quattro would work alot better


----------

